# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  bing map get all info

## luca90

I just have a bing map key.
now based lat and lng i need to retrieve al possible info from this location.. for example the:

zip code
city name
province
region 
ecc... 

assign to a sngle variable the single element

tks

----------


## Joe Caverly

Study and review the Bing Maps Locations API

https://learn.microsoft.com/en-us/bi...ces/locations/

Joe

----------

